# Trapping



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I had my first experience trapping muskrats this week it was a lot of fun. From 60 or so traps we pulled 20 muskrats out (northern MN). I was wondering if there were many people in ND that still trap, because I hear about varmint (furbearer) hunting but very little about trapping?


----------

